# Have we all just gone crazy?



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

The sun is shining bright again today, blasting us with solar flares and burning up the Midwest,
the leftys are marching with rainbow flags and killing unborn babies,
the rightys are making bullets and killing doctors who kill babies,
the zombies are crawling from there graves and herding sheeple towards the fema camps,
the president and the taliban are fixing oil prices,
wall street is crashing and the power grid is flashing,
we are having earthquakes, tornadoes and tsunamis,
I'm stocking up on ammo, batteries, can goods, batteries, flashlights, firewood, backpacks, sleeping bags,band-aids, rice, pocket knives, water barrels, handyman books, flour, sugar, medicines, garden tools, garden seeds, candles, hurricane lamps, ham radios, axes, swords, more ammo, matches, toilet paper, more ammo, rope, and what else? oh yeah, toilet paper and more ammo,
p.s. just bought a thousand shares of the makers of prozac, paxil, lithium, and xanax, gotta fund this life style somehow!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, you are insane. Least by your list. Or at least misinformed. 

BTW Opec sets oil prices, not the president and the taliban. Despite what you hear about the villian in the white house blocking tar sand pipelines, course that stuff is harder to process into gasoline and so more expensive.

I'd say more but expect to be flamed just for calling that inaccuracy.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Yes, you are insane. Least by your list. Or at least misinformed.
> 
> BTW Opec sets oil prices, not the president and the taliban. Despite what you hear about the villian in the white house blocking tar sand pipelines, course that stuff is harder to process into gasoline and so more expensive.
> 
> I'd say more but expect to be flamed just for calling that inaccuracy.


Except that I would have to agree with you...

You might be crazy if...


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Yes, you are insane. Least by your list. Or at least misinformed.
> 
> BTW Opec sets oil prices, not the president and the taliban. Despite what you hear about the villian in the white house blocking tar sand pipelines, course that stuff is harder to process into gasoline and so more expensive.
> 
> I'd say more but expect to be flamed just for calling that inaccuracy.


OPEC set's oil prices for OPEC nations, this price then fluxuates based on demand, which countries like Iran and Syria, and to a lesser extent the Taliban, can FIX by causing trouple, so the original statement was imprecise, not wrong.

Of course in the US, oil, our oil that is, prices are set by the market, which is FIXed by the president when he bans and refuses to issue permits to drill in the gulf, or pump in oil, already extracted from Tar-Sands, from Canada.



radio477 said:


> Are we Crazy?


Maybe, but I have always said the world would be a awfully boring place without the crazy, nutty, and wierd--and just because we're crazy doesn't make us wrong!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bahram I disagree with your assertion that tar sands oil is tough to process. I seriously doubt any oil company would invest their money (unlike obummer and his endless govt checks for crappy solar!!) In building a pipeline if they couldn't make money they wouldn't do it. But they can but why would obummer want energy independance?? He has shown zero independance for anything else and is fine with pumping up gov welfare and dependance on the gov. Nope, this pile of crapola is his and his alone.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, we have all gone crazy, but it was a short trip, and its a nice place to be for a while


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so lost ...

Never mind ... carry on.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Bahram I disagree with your assertion that tar sands oil is tough to process. I seriously doubt any oil company would invest their money (unlike obummer and his endless govt checks for crappy solar!!) In building a pipeline if they couldn't make money they wouldn't do it. But they can but why would obummer want energy independance?? He has shown zero independance for anything else and is fine with pumping up gov welfare and dependance on the gov. Nope, this pile of crapola is his and his alone.


I said the stuff wastought to process not impossible or insane. The stuff is cheap but requires far more processing than traditional oil. But because it is so cheap it works out to comparable to regular oil. If there's a dime to be made someone will come up with a business plan. After all tough does not mean unprofitable.

And that's before you consider this stuff is a nightmare in a spill. It sinks in water instead of floating. Traditional oil is bad enough but this stuff makes for horrific events. Just search tar sand oil spills.

And of course these Tar sands come from a foreign country, not the USA so they don't help oil independence. WHile I admit I like Canada more than a lot of our other sources I really think it's time we got over oil and truly developed energy independence.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Yes, you are insane. Least by your list. Or at least misinformed.
> 
> BTW Opec sets oil prices, not the president and the taliban. Despite what you hear about the villian in the white house blocking tar sand pipelines, course that stuff is harder to process into gasoline and so more expensive.
> 
> I'd say more but expect to be flamed just for calling that inaccuracy.


Obama opposes domestic oil production at every turn and gave money to Brazil to develop their own production. Of course he's the villain here.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I see a lot of trouble out there, and it is starting to hit the mainstream media more often now. Economic woes are making big headlines, while some racial problems seem to be suppressed. Politics is insane, spending us into oblivion. I read somewhere that the drought has cut the US corn crop as much as 60 %!!!! That's gonna bite. They make all kinds of stuff out of corn. We are saber rattling in the Mideast again, and still have soldiers stuck other places. No, WE are not crazy here, necessarily, but SOMEBODY is sure a few french fries short of a Happy Meal. 

Meanwhile, I'm in favor of disconnecting from oil as much as possible, especially on an individual basis. Gets rid of one headache so we can work harder on solving the others.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was kinda leaning more towards the sarcasm or humor side with the thread, not really trying to "factulize" anything, ( president, taliban, really!?). Its great to be prepared and ready for stuff, but imo life is also meant to be enjoyed, not just endured!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

radio477 said:


> The sun is shining bright again today, blasting us with solar flares and burning up the Midwest,
> the leftys are marching with rainbow flags and killing unborn babies,
> the rightys are making bullets and killing doctors who kill babies,
> the zombies are crawling from there graves and herding sheeple towards the fema camps,
> ...


I've always been mad...it's like coming home!:2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

radio477 said:


> I was kinda leaning more towards the sarcasm or humor side with the thread, not really trying to "factulize" anything, ( president, taliban, really!?). Its great to be prepared and ready for stuff, but imo life is also meant to be enjoyed, not just endured!


I was thinking, why did your OP get fired on...I thought you were making light and fun of all the "stuff" going on.....lol

There is no right answer. Opinons are like #%[email protected]+&$, everyone has one. Things will be clear when I'm pushing up dasies.....lol

Jimmy


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

radio477 said:


> The sun is shining bright again today, blasting us with solar flares and burning up the Midwest,
> the leftys are marching with rainbow flags and killing unborn babies,
> the rightys are making bullets and killing doctors who kill babies,
> the zombies are crawling from there graves and herding sheeple towards the fema camps,
> ...


you make it sound like crazy is a bad thing?  and remember they said Noah was crazy too


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Beginning of 2012, gas price going up!
Spring of 2012, gas prices still climbing
Everybody complaining about the rising gas prices. 
Fox news and other media starts to report on the fuel prices.
Pundits are saying that no sitting president can win reelections with gas prices this high!
BO makes trip to Mideast with a stop in Saudia Arabia.
The very next day OPEC announces an increase in world production.
All of the super tankers are filling up and are begging to get off load at ports around the world.
Price per gallon starts coming down.
Prices going back up
Question, does BO need to go back to visit his friends again?


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like the lyrics from a 60,s anthem - was it "seeds of destruction?" I forget.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I liked that tune.seems to NEVER get out of touch.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

lefty said:


> you make it sound like crazy is a bad thing?  and remember they said Noah was crazy too


Craziness and paranoia in balance is not a bad thing. If friends and family think you're crazy then feel sorry for them because when the problems come they will be up the proverbial creek without a paddle. There is a bias that the majority seem to have where they say "We've had problems before but things always get better." Sorry but with what's been done with our economy with all it's global ties and debt that can never be cleared when things start to go South those that laughed at you are going to crap their britches.


----------



## ikean (Jul 4, 2010)

philjam said:


> Sounds like the lyrics from a 60,s anthem - was it "seeds of destruction?" I forget.


eve of destruction .
barry mcguire


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes I am crazy. Crazy in love with my family. Crazy about protecting them, and providing for them. Crazy enough to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> . . . I really think it's time we got over oil and truly developed energy independence.


While we're at it why don't we eliminate divorce, infidelity, miscarriages in pregnancy, bullying, jealousy, the need to work in order to have money, having to wash dishes in order to have clean dishes, etc?


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

We are all a little bit responsible, whether directly or by circumstance, for what society in America has become. We, as a people, were quick to play the confidence game and worship the all mighty credit. Our need for instant gratification has been relabeled 'convenience' and 'status quo'. We allowed ourselves to be ruled and manipulated by the banking and credit systems. Even the fiscal policies of our government (left and right) shows us the way...spend, spend, spend, owe, owe, owe...no worries. Price fixing is simple economics...as simple as it gets, really. Supply and Demand. The problem is we, again, as a society, demand far more than we can afford and even worse, demand what we really don't need. 

So maybe, when SHTF, a more basic level of existence will show us how crazy the last few decades have been. There will always someone or a group of someones that will prey on our human tenancies. 

The sun will still shine AND create solar flares out of our control, earthquakes and tsunamis will still plague the earth (hopefully without the help of HAARP), and as long as there are humans, Joe Blow will determine the value of ... what is it that you need?...food, water, ammo, you say...


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Viking said:


> Craziness and paranoia in balance is not a bad thing. If friends and family think you're crazy then feel sorry for them because when the problems come they will be up the proverbial creek without a paddle. There is a bias that the majority seem to have where they say "We've had problems before but things always get better." Sorry but with what's been done with our economy with all it's global ties and debt that can never be cleared when things start to go South those that laughed at you are going to crap their britches.


As I take a look at today' society and what is the "norm" or proper behavior in this society I want to be counter culture and crazy in their view.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Yes, we may be a little crazy, but we still should be able to back off and smile some. Sa long as we don't get lost in the monent too long. much of this would be very funny if we were at some distant place watching what was happening to us on TV. Anyhow, thanks for the grin.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

I took the OP as, at least as far as I could discern, as a tongue-in-cheek/humorous look at our world.  If we lose our humor, then the world just gets worse and worse.


----------

